# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  sudo: dpkg -i: Befehl nicht gefunden

## barand3

Hallo,
ich habe Linux Mint installiert.
Wieso wird der Befehl "dpkg" nicht gefunden, obwohl das Paket "dpkg" installiert ist?

Edit:
hat sich erledigt.
War ein Leerzeichen Fehler

----------

